# New Tank test results.



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tested the new big tank that i moved my fish to today. 

The results were

Ammonia 0ppm
NitrIte 0ppm
NitrAte 5.0ppm

Now i understand that i want the first 2 to be at 0....but is the nitrate too low at 5.0? And if so, anything i can do to make it higher? 

I'm really pleased with the tank, i've not done anything other than plonk in the fish and their old 'belongings' and the water tests seem to be ok. 
The water is crystal clear too, so the filter is working lovely. 

I've even seen the comet tail zooming around the tank lol, looks like they are enjoying stretching their little fins.


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad to hear it. NitrAtes will increase when it's matured more and the fish start growing, then you'll be trying to keep it down!

Everything's looking good, you don't need to do anything yet


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great stuff  

How often do you suggest i test the water, every few days? once a week?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I expect that's because the toxin levels are now spread over a much larger body of water, so the concentration is too low to read, which is very good news for the fish 

The only time you'd need nitrAte is if you had live plants, so those levels are great  Do bear in mind that the API nitrate test is only accurate if you give Bottle 2 a really thorough shake (and preferably even bash it on a hard surface a few times) before adding it, as it contains a metal powder which sinks to the bottom of the bottle, and needs to be got back into suspension. Apologies if you're already doing this - I just thought I'd mention it as not everyone realises (and even some of the staff at my favourite aquatic shop don't do it!) But those results sound fine 

Do keep up with the daily tests for a while to make sure your fish are settling in fine  Sounds like they're loving their new home!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Great stuff
> 
> How often do you suggest i test the water, every few days? once a week?


Every day for now until ammonia and nitrite have been constant at 0 for at least a week. Then you can ease off to once a week, unless you spot any potential problems, which would warrant an immediate test.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah i wondered why the instructions said to shake it so long....i even used my stop watch on my phone haha.


----------

